# My Li'l Gypsy Wagon AMT Kit



## Seadragon7 (Oct 28, 2009)

Loved the kit with multiple ways of painting and the




























mes to choose from.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work!!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Excellent choices and build details! 🤙


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

cool.


----------

